# GT: Game 24 - Clippers @ Nets



## qross1fan

*






@








Los Angeles Clippers (15-8) @ New Jersey Nets (11-12)

Date: Tuesday, December 20th
Time: 4:30 PM PST; 7:30 PM EST
TV Coverage: KTLA "The WB"
Radio Coverage: KTLK AM 1150
Clippers Last Game: 89-81 Victory over the Houston Rockets.


Clippers Starters:




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


Nets Starters:




































Jason Kidd/Vince Carter/Richard Jefferson/Jason Collins/Nenad Krstic

Q's Quote:
"Nets are coming into the game with a lot of confidence after beating on the Golden State Warriors on Sunday. Nets just dismanteled the Warriors by 28 points. Jason Kidd was one rebound shy of having a triple double, and if he does that against the Clippers, Nets should be able to be in control of the game. As most people would know, the Nets post presence is very thin and even with Rebraca out, Clippers just need to exploit that."

Q's Keys To The Game:
1) Dominate in the paint. Feed the ball downlow to Elton, Kaman and even Wilcox.
2) Defend the backdoor. With VC and Jefferson being on the court alongside, you can bet your top dollar that the Nets will attempt to throw some alley oops and jams, Clippers need to be able to stop that.
3) Control the tempo. This is a road game and we need to absolutely control the tempo and keep the crowd out of the game. 

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 87-79
Q's Prediction Record: 17-4-2​*​


----------



## Free Arsenal

No Mags, it's going to be a tough game without mags.


----------



## sertorius

It's not definite yet that Maggette will miss this game, even if he does though, I still think we have a good chance provided EB is over the flu, and Livingston can pick up from where he left off on Saturday.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman and Brand just need to pound into the big men of the Nets. The Nets biggest weakness is that they have probably the worst big men starting PF/C in the NBA. Kristic isn't bad but they have no other player to join him. Because of the lack of quality big men RJ crashes the boards a lot and it leaves the perimeter wide open. The Nets perimeter defense is weak also and if the Clippers can knock down the long range shot they will do just fine.


----------



## yamaneko

If the clippers are killed on the offensive glass against the nets, that will be the ultimate embarrassment with the nets front court... Lets hope kaman and EB will clean up. Not to mention wilcox who is like night and day now with rebounding compared to the beginning of the season.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep19dec19,1,6111289.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Injured forward Corey Maggette (sprained left foot) said he hoped to return on a three-game trip that begins Tuesday at New Jersey.


----------



## qross1fan

Nets fans are feeling confident about this game, hope we can crush that :biggrin: 

Anyway, no Maggette, then I expect Singleton to get some playing time but no one ever knows how Mike Dunleavys mind works


----------



## yamaneko

Wonder if livingston starts over ross.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Wonder if livingston starts over ross.



I think he might be a little too costly to starte Livingston over Ross. Livingston can't be rushed into a boat load of playing time just after his recent injury. Also Ross' defense is well needed against the Nets backcourt.


----------



## Jizzy

This should be a big test for the Nets. You guys are one of the best teams in the league and the Nets have a ton of confidence. If Collins can somehow contain Brand (which is gonna be hard to do) and if Kidd can cancel out Cassell, then I feel confident in the Nets will have a really good chance in this game. Since you guys really have no guy to contain RJ or VC, one of them should go off. But Cassell always kills the Nets, so he scares the hell out of me. But I feel good about the Nets in this one.


----------



## Botchla

found this on clippers daily confidential:

Corey Maggette and Zeljko Rebraca are both traveling with the team. Rebraca though is not expected to play until mid-January. There have been hopes that Maggette, who has missed the last six games with a sprained foot, would be able to play on this trip. Those hopes however were dashed when the results of a Saturday MRI showed lingering swelling within the foot. So the team's second-leading scorer will likely be sidelined throughout this 3-game road excursion :curse:


----------



## yamaneko

> I think he might be a little too costly to starte Livingston over Ross. Livingston can't be rushed into a boat load of playing time just after his recent injury. Also Ross' defense is well needed against the Nets backcourt.


yeah, but livingston played 30 minutes in the last game, and ross played less i believe. Livingston is pretty good defender, just not in the post, but neither is ross. 

Id like to see livingston start and then if the matchups just arent working out or if someone just starts killing us, then put ross in on whoever asserts himself on the nets.


----------



## air_nitta

Ross will shutdown vincent. Brand will play a monster of a game, he is due for another 30 plus game. All we need is for mobley, wilcox or kaman to play well (15plus) and we will have this providing no one plays terrible: Im talking to you mr mobley. Oh yeah and Livvy will go off this game. 10 assists against hou? Watch him get at least a double double tonight and provide wilcox with some highlight material. This is gonna be a very fun game to watch. Pity there is no clippers games shown in Australia. (sigh). Oh well, there is always nba.com for highlights.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

No joke! Air Nitta, I'm sure some really nice Clippers fan would tape the game and send it to us if they were really nice HINT HINT


----------



## leidout

If livingston can keep up the play he had in the last game, the nets may as well not even show up. 

Jason Kidd, meet your successor.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Weasel said:


> I think he might be a little too costly to starte Livingston over Ross. Livingston can't be rushed into a boat load of playing time just after his recent injury. Also Ross' defense is well needed against the Nets backcourt.



Also put him Defending Vince or Richard Jefferson is not the Best idea


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226424


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

if we can keep them out the paint and contain their 3 pt. shooting 


we should breeze.....they are a horrible shooting team....


we should win this


----------



## air_nitta

how long until tip off?


----------



## qross1fan

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if we can keep them out the paint and contain their 3 pt. shooting
> 
> 
> we should breeze.....they are a horrible shooting team....
> 
> 
> we should win this


 According to Smith, Ross will be on VC


----------



## Weasel

air_nitta said:


> how long until tip off?


In a few minutes.


----------



## qross1fan

this may just be the most exciting game of the year thus far, even though I liked the game with NY and Tor better since our vets showed why they were brought in


----------



## qross1fan

damn Mike Smith was interviewing Wilcox and I never realized Mike Smith was that tall

Wilcox also seems very understanding about his playing time and doesn't seem worried about it, hopefully he remembers that during the offseason


----------



## Free Arsenal

Argh, I just logged on and was too late to bet uCash argh!


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy was from Brooklyn? didn't know that

And what a surprise, I got the nets starting 5 right, first time this year i think i get another teams starting unit right


----------



## Weasel

Clippers are wearing their blue alternative jerseys.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman controls the tip, wow


and the Clips are wearing the blue uni's :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Brand takes it and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

EB scores right away 2-0


----------



## air_nitta

Tonights game = fun game.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter hits a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG duece 2-2


----------



## Weasel

Brand takes it again and gets fouled by Collins.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and gets fouled



1st on Collins, keep em coming EB


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on Kristic.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton hits both 4-2

Clips off to a great start allowing Brand to score and dominate

Offensive foul on Krstic, foul on Krstic and Collins, nice


----------



## qross1fan

nice ball movement but Ross misses

Carter doesn't miss tho 4-4


----------



## Weasel

Brand scores again.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton Brand . . AGAIN 6-4

Richard Jefferson is called for traveling


----------



## air_nitta

clips strategy is obviously to go for elton. Nets are looking for carter early too.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses his first shot . . . .Krstic with an open lay up 6-6


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses a jumper . . . . Krstic hits a jumper 6-8


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's shot doesn't fall

Mobley's called for a foul on the other end 

Clippers are shooting 2 for 6 so far
Nets are 4 for 4


----------



## Weasel

Damn all the balls are going in and out for the Clippers. Mobley fouls RJ on his shot.


----------



## qross1fan

RJ hits the first 6-9 . . . RJ misses the second . 

Nets are starting to trap . . . 

Kaman travels


----------



## qross1fan

Jeffersons shot is sweet and Nets are yet to miss 

Cass misses and Kaman is called for a loose ball foul


----------



## Weasel

Loose ball foul and Kaman and the Nets won't miss, Clippers 6, Nets 11.


----------



## qross1fan

Jason Collins get an easy dunk 6-13

:curse: no reason they should get easy jams

time out Dunleavy 7:29 left in the first Nets up 6-13


----------



## air_nitta

We dont have the strongest of starts to games do we. We tend to rock up at the fourth and fight our way back (see NYK game)....


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley's 3 is WAY off . . .

i hate these blue jerseys


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic misses :sigh:

finally nets miss a shot

Mobley scores! 8-13


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a nice two.


----------



## Weasel

Ross with base line jump shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic won't miss two in a row 8-15

Ross won't miss two in a row either 10-15


----------



## Weasel

Bad call by the refs on Ross and Kaman with a block but Carter scores.

Mobley with a layup drive.


----------



## qross1fan

oh wow sloppy play . . .10-17

Mobley drives and scores 12-17


----------



## qross1fan

Clips seem to have it going right now

Mobley draws a non shooting foul on Carter


Brand misses a jumper of Collins


----------



## qross1fan

Collins hits a long jumper 12-19

Brand with a jam, assist to Mobley 14-19


----------



## Weasel

Great pass from Mobley to Brand who jams it. Clippers down 5.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter drives and draws a foul on Brand, his first

Livingston checks in for Sam Ca$$ell.


----------



## qross1fan

VC hits the first 14-20 

Wilcox also checks in for Kaman, I guess Dunleavy likes the Livingston/Wilcox duo.


VC misses the second


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston with a bad pass . . . JKidd with a three! 14-22


----------



## Weasel

Kidd hits a long two, come on Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley posts up Kidd and gets fouled, Cat's shooting two i believe


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits the first 15-22
Cat hits the second 16-22

Mobley has 6 and Brand has 8


----------



## qross1fan

Carter gets his 9th point 16-24

The Cat is on the Prowl! 18-24


----------



## Weasel

Mobley counters Carter and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter misses as Wilcox came over to distract

Brand misses a jumper . . . Kidd trys a bad pass but kicked by Clips

time out on the court 18-24 Nets with 2:37 left in the first


----------



## Weasel

Timeout on the court after the Brand miss and the Clippers are down 6 early.


----------



## air_nitta

I would like us within 4 by the qtr break. Make it happen mike!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand started out hot, seems like he's cooling down :|

Also another reason Clips aren't scoring more is cuz Nets are barely missing not giving the Clips a chance to go on a break


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on Wilcox as Mobley gets a free steal. :eyeroll:


----------



## qross1fan

Vauhgn is in for Kidd so we should go on a run here

Mobley steals it but Wilcox is called for an offensive foul, calm down Chris

Vince Carter also checks out


----------



## qross1fan

Uncle Cliffy knocks down a jumper 18-26

Sam should come in and post up Vaughn!


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Brand who gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

uncle cliffy misses a three

Livingston dropps a dime to Brand who makes it and gets fouled! 20-26


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets his 11th point 21-26


----------



## qross1fan

Ex Clipper Lamond Murray and about to be Clipper Scott Padgett are in for the Nets

RJ missess . . . Mobley's 3 is no good


----------



## Weasel

Offensive foul on RJ and that is his first.


----------



## qross1fan

RJ is called for an offensive foul

McCarty checks in for Wilcox


----------



## Weasel

McCarty with a beatiful post up move!


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty scores in the post and got away with traveling from what I saw 23-26


----------



## Weasel

Shot clock violation on the Nets.


----------



## qross1fan

24 Second Shot Clock on the Nets and with 1.3 left in the quartr, Clips have enough time to catch dribble and shoot, i predict Cat gets the ball here

Nope it seems to be a baseball pass

McCarty misses 23-26 Nets


----------



## Free Arsenal

Nets can't shoot 71% the whole game.


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 23
Nets 26

The Clippers did a pretty good keeping up seeing that the Nets are shooting close to 70% right now. I say give it to Brand the rest of the way because even when he has missed he hasn't been contested. He just having his way with the Nets and should continue to get the ball. I don't expec the Nets to continue to shot as well and it would be seen towards the end of the quarter so the Clippers are in a good position right now.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass is in

Murray misses


----------



## qross1fan

Look for Cass to post up on Vaughn every possession he can and Sam to dish it to him.

Livignston drives and gets fouled

Livvy hits the first but not the second 24-26


----------



## Weasel

Livingston takes it easy to the whole and gets hammered but misses the layup. He makes 1 FT.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley had the rebound but lost it

Vaughn misses but Robinson tips it in . . Nets shouldn't get offensive rebounds 24-28


----------



## Weasel

What a great pass from Livingston to Brand!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy to Brand AGAIN! 26-28


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley knocks the ball away and 2 seconds are left on the 24 for the Nets

Livvy steals it . . . gives it to Sam who wanted to give it to Cat but it's a turnover


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with a steal and throws it away? or was that cassell?


----------



## qross1fan

Carter has cooled down as he missess . . Waltah missess 

Padgett misses a three . . . Clank Clank Clank

Mobley misses a three . . clank clank clank

Vaughn makes it! 26-30


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses a 3 but Carter doesn't miss the 3.


----------



## qross1fan

More Clanks for the Clips . . . Carter hits a three 26-33

CLips had 3 chances to tie it :sigh:


----------



## GM3

Weasel said:


> What a great pass from Livingston to Brand!!!!!!


That was a sweet one, I like that drive by him too, good to see his healthy.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits a jmper 28-33


----------



## Weasel

Ross hits the jumper against the zone defense.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter draws a foul on Ross, his second


----------



## qross1fan

VC hits his first 28-34 hits second 28-35


----------



## Weasel

McCarty with a really bad pass and Livingston fouls Carter in the act of shooting.


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty turns it over but looked like there was a foul

Livingston is called for a foul and VC's shooting two more

VC hits the first 28-36 . . . and 2nd 28-37


----------



## Weasel

OMG McCarty made another shot.


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty hits a jumper 30-37 :clap:


----------



## Weasel

Refs with another bad call.


----------



## qross1fan

WTF? there was no foul :curse: 

Padgett hits a thre 30-40


----------



## qross1fan

Kidd is called with a foul

Livingston drives and scores 32-40


----------



## Weasel

Livingston flies into the lane and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

2nd Foul on Kaman, wheres Brand? and there he is, Kaman's sitting


----------



## qross1fan

Carter misses . . . . and so does McCarty 

Jefferson with a jam 32-42


----------



## Weasel

Livingston steals the ball away and the Clipper don't good at all.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses a jumper but Brand gets it . . . Cass drivesand misses

Livingston gets his second steal :clap:

time out on the court 5:37 left Nets up 10


----------



## air_nitta

we needed elton to come back in.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses, his jumper seems to be flat, C'mon EB drive!


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers need to stop fouling and McCarty needs to come out.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter draws *YET* another foul and will shoot another two

:rofl: Lawler just owning Mike Smith 

Wilcox checks in for McCarty

Carter hits both 32-44


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a long 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell hits a jumper! 34-44

Mike Smith supposably got mugged :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson misses and Krstic gets his second foul, non-shooting


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with a nice jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston hits a jumper! 36-44

Livvy has 5 pts and 3 dimes


----------



## Weasel

Cassell fouls RJ and he makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

*3,000th Post*

Clips miss, and one RJ

damn when ur gon foul him make sure he doesn't hit it


----------



## qross1fan

RJ hits the FT 36-47 

Cass hits a jumper 38-47


----------



## Weasel

Casell with another jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass scores! 40-47

ET's feeling it


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Casell with another jumper.


Again.


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses!


----------



## qross1fan

VC misses a three but ball goes off of Wilcox's foot

Carter scores 40-49


----------



## Weasel

In and out is the story of the game for the Clippers. Wilcox knocks the ball out on a huge brick to give Nets life which it did as Carter scored.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses his first FT, Brand hits the second though 41-49


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson misses a three but Nets rebound it :curse: Nets should NOT get 2nd chancepoints


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox is back to his old self as he can't control the rebounds.


----------



## qross1fan

Kidd hits a three 41-52


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled and makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand draws yet another foul and shooting two 

Brand hits the first 42-52 . . not the same with the second

Krstic off to the races and shooting two, 2nd foul on Wilcox


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic misses the first and hits the second 42-53


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers turn it over 42-55 

Clippers turn it over again 42-57


----------



## Weasel

Clippers keep turning it over. Game is about to end right here.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses . . Brand rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Sam airballs but Brand scores and at the half the score is 44-57


----------



## Weasel

Brand catches the Cassell air ball and makes it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dunleavy is really going to lay it into them at the halftime... :boohoo:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn, WE NEED SOME DAMN SCORING 

and to get some damn rebounds , when we get stops, WE HAVE TO SCORE


MAAAAAAAAAAN DAMN :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Dunleavy is really going to lay it into them at the halftime... :boohoo:


 i sure as hell would not want to be in that locker room


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's the turnovers that killed us.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hopefully he adresses the issues i did hahahha


get some damn rebounds and when they get stops, they have to score on the other 


end 


DAMNIT CMON


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 44
Nets 57

Horrible quarter by the Clippers. Too many turnovers and too many fast break points by the Nets. I am come on, the Clippers are not playing their game and outside of Brand no one is playing well. If the Clippers end up losing it will be because of the 2nd quarter, they have a lot of ground to make up and the way they are playing it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## qross1fan

Q's Keys To The 2nd Half Sponsored In Part By Basketballboards.net

Slow Down Vince Carter - He has been torchering the Clippers very similar to how T-Mac was. 

Grab The Rebounds - Don't give the Nets any 2nd chance points.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

qrich i agree with you....


i believe if we play how we are capable of the 2nd half we can win this game

but someone besides Elton needs to score....Sam , Cuttino ANYBODY


----------



## qross1fan

Glory Road seems like a nice movie, anyone gonna go see it? 

anyways, Elton 17/8 . . AMAZING AGAIN
5/3 for Livingston with 2 Steals

besides that, everyones having a decent to bad night


----------



## qross1fan

Even Lawler's starting to say it's the blue uni's :sigh:

Clips start the quarter off with a steal and Ross lays it in! 46-57


----------



## Weasel

RJ smashed that block on ROss.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses an easy one damn

Cass called with a foul


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic scores 46-59


----------



## qross1fan

Clips turn it over :curse:


----------



## Weasel

The turnovers start again.


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic scores again 46-61

we need Singleton and Livvy in their for some energy


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses a loooong two ball 

foul on Clips


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow talk about needing Corey back in a major way.. This is utterly pathetic....


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic misses but Nets get another offensive rebound . . . . Nets turn it over

Brand scores 48-61


----------



## air_nitta

CMON CLIPS. Lets get it together this quarter


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a jump hook from Cassell.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter misses . . . . but Mobley doesn't and he's shooting one more! 50-61


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a beatiful drive with the left hand finger roll, makes the shot and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat htis his FT 51-61

time out Jersey 5-0 Clippers run


----------



## Weasel

Clippers need to stop fouling Carter, they won't come back if they do.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter goes right back to the line

why was Sam being forced to guard him all alone?

51-62 . . . VC hits and missess


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses a baby hook and fouls Krstic, take him out Dun!


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Clippers need to stop fouling Carter, they won't come back if they do.


 don't foul him and he gets lay ups 51-64


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits it! 53-64


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Carters going right back to the line

DONT LET HIM POST UP! PUT SINGLETON IN AND ON HIM!

VC hits the first 53-65 and second 53-66


----------



## qross1fan

Sam's shot is well short . . . . Carter drives and scores 53-68


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley draws a foul on Jefferson, non-shooting


----------



## Free Arsenal

I hate this game.


----------



## Weasel

Defensive tech. on the Nets. RJ is iching for a tech himself.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston checks in for Ross . . . . Defensive 3 Second on Jersey, it should be a nicet ime to start a run!

Sam hits the Tech 54-68


----------



## Weasel

Carter gets fouled again.

Game blouses.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I just do'nt get how we can lose to the nets.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses again :sigh: 

Carter gets fouled 

Carter hits both 54-69 54-70


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston hits a jumper! 56-70


----------



## qross1fan

Carter misses over Livingston! Livvy will be bringing us baack!


----------



## Weasel

Great jumper by Livingston.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and misses and is called for a foul and Nets are shooting two ALREADY


----------



## Free Arsenal

I just don't get it....


----------



## qross1fan

Collins hits the first

time out is taken 5:38 left 56-71


----------



## Free Arsenal

we're gonna lose....


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses his FT


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses again, but Brand rebounds and is called for an offensive foul :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Kaman can't buy a shot again and Brand pick up the offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic won't miss :sigh: 56-73


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell looses the ball in the paint and Collins is going to the line


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn... we're going on another 2 game losing streak...


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses and makes 56-74


----------



## Weasel

There needs to be a give up button for games like this.  I am kidding but you get the picture.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits a tough shot! 58-74


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a really tough shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Seriously, I think we should just turn it off....


----------



## qross1fan

Kidd missess . . . let's see if we can start something

Brand misses another jumper . . . Kaman is called for a foul


----------



## Free Arsenal

Why the hell does brand keep shooting jumpers..


----------



## Weasel

Krstic wants to rumble with Casell.


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic hits the first 58-75 . . . McCarty's in for Kaman and Ewing is also in


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty hits a three!!!!!!!!!! 61-75


----------



## Weasel

McCarty with a 3.


----------



## Free Arsenal

What kind of ****ing refs are these?


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic goes right back to the line and misses the first and second 61-75


----------



## qross1fan

Brand is called for a foul? WTF was that bs? :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> What kind of ****ing refs are these?


They are not that bad but there have some bad calls. Like the travel on Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Krsitc missess . . . . . 

Ewing drives and scores! 63-75


----------



## qross1fan

D-fence!d-fence!d-fence!d-fence!d-fence!


----------



## qross1fan

clippers cut it to 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Well, I hate these refs.


----------



## Weasel

Grat pass from Livingston to Mobley for the easy layup and the Clippers down 10.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston is the player of the game, he came in, play D, hits shots, passes, rebounds


----------



## Free Arsenal

Stop those nets!


----------



## qross1fan

DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE!

Kidd hits a dagger three :sigh: 65-78


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing drives, scores and gets fouled! 67-78


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a great drive and gets hammered but makes the shot and will try for the 3 point play.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kidd won't hit those all the time.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing cuts the lead right back to 10


----------



## qross1fan

Vaughn hits a jumper 68-80


----------



## Free Arsenal

Is it just me or is this the longest quarter I've ever seen?


----------



## Weasel

Foul on Cliffy on Brand and Brand will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand draws a foul and is shooting two

cut it down to single digits

Brand misses the first and the second damnit


----------



## qross1fan

Kidd missess a three here and Clips were about to turn it over

McCarty hits a three! 71-80


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing stole it and almost hit a three at the buzzar! 71-80 at the end of three


----------



## Weasel

McCaty for 3 and Ewing steals the ball and heaves it up and almost makes it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

That wouild have been sweet if Ewing hit that three.


----------



## qross1fan

well we are starting with the ball in the fourth so a chance to cut it down to 7 or if lucky 6


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd

Clippers 71
Nets 80

Ok the Clippers have a chance they have to capalize on the first play in the 4th where they have the ball. The Nets have left the door slighty open and the Clippers need to take advantage of it. The thing is though the Clippers keep making these small comebacks as Carter is out and when he is in he swings the game in the Nets favor.


----------



## qross1fan

Sloppy start to the fourth. . . McCarty steals it thugh . . . Livingston drives and misses . . wow no call


----------



## qross1fan

Carter hits a shot 71-82


----------



## Free Arsenal

This is crap


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty misses but Ewing rebounds it . . . . Mobley backing Jefferson down and looses it


----------



## Weasel

Great rebound by Ewing off of the McCarty miss.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston gets his third steal but Mobley gets his shot rejected sheez

McCarty is called for a foul :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Ross and Cassell check in for Ewing and Livingston


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mobley tearing it up again. :curse:


----------



## Weasel

McCarty is playing pretty good on defense.


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty steals it and gets fouled and no goal tending called :curse


----------



## qross1fan

Waltah! hits one and misses on 72-82


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson drives and is fouled

Having home court really helps since i saw no foul


----------



## qross1fan

RJ hits the first . . and Kaman is in for EB . . . RJ hits the second 72-84


----------



## Weasel

Defensive 3 on the Nets again.


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's a heartbreaker


----------



## qross1fan

Defensive 3 Second called on the Nets . . . Sam hits the tech! 73-84


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and gets it rejected . . VC missess . . . . . Sam doesn't! 75-84


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with the pull up jumper.


----------



## Darth Bryant

For the love of God, can Mobley stop shooting?


----------



## qross1fan

Padgett misses a three . .Cass rebounds . . . Cass misses and Mobley was pushed but no call . . . 

Robinson misses a three


----------



## Weasel

Come on Kaman please quit shooting,


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses AGAIN :curse: . . time out Nets 7:43 left 75-84


----------



## Free Arsenal

This sucks.


----------



## Weasel

Come on Kaman please quit shooting. Actually quit playing tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I hate carter! :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Carter scores 75-86

Livingston drives and gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Livingston drives, gets fouled, and will shoot 2.


----------



## GM3

A lot of 3's by both teams leading to a lot of clanks


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston misses the first, hits second 76-86


----------



## Darth Bryant

HAHAHHAHA Mobley went to the bench. AHAHAHHAHA


----------



## qross1fan

Clips trying some full court pressing . . . . Jefferson missess


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman scores! finally! 78-86


----------



## Weasel

OMG Kaman made a shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Finally Kaman scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic wide open lay in 78-88


----------



## qross1fan

Waltah scores in the post! 80-88


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow he's on fire.


----------



## Weasel

McCarty scores again, glad to have him because witou him the game wouldn't be this close.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn.... this sucks.


----------



## qross1fan

Padgett missess . . . so does Ross and a loose ball foul on Jersey

time out on the court 5:29 left . . c'mon we can do this, it's just 8 points


----------



## Free Arsenal

At least we can see how big Mags and Rebraca is for our team.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I already like watching Livingston and Cassel work the back court over Cassell and Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand's in for McCarty wow


----------



## Dynasty Raider

A few things:

* Have we used the zone yet

* You DO know that this is Dick Bavetta's crew

* Someone said they hate VC (I know you were just kidding), but VC and Kristic have game tonight

* We're not getting any love from Dick Bavetta and NEVER do or will

* We can win this game ... DEFENSE ... because we have no offense 

* We NEED Corey; at least he can get to the basket. (Are there still those that want to trade Corey?)

LET'S GO CLIPPS!

How 'bout using that zone? Did we already try and it didn't work?


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell's three is off the mark and now time to play some defense, hopfully


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson hits a shot 80-90 . . Brand misses but gets it back . . . Kaman is called for an offesnvie foul


----------



## Weasel

Kaman sucks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> At least we can see how big Mags and Rebraca is for our team.


OOPS!!! I just said basically the same thing without even seeing your post.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross is called for a little hand check foul . . NBA needs to bring hand checking back


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's official, these refs are ****ign stupid.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman blocks Jefferson

Cassell airballs and Livvy is called for a foul


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think the Management bribed the Refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant

This looks like a meltdown.. Corey come back soon.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers force a turnover . . . . Livingston misses a runner


----------



## qross1fan

Carter hits 80-92 . . is it safe to say game?


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, Carter limping is beating the piss out of us.


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson with an easy jam 80-94


----------



## Weasel

Game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> Kaman sucks.


Absolutely ... he's a flow-killer out there.

He's not doing a thing. Why not let Wilcox and Singleton out there to do nothing. I just don't get it.


It's over ... We're now down by 14.


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy draws a foul


----------



## Free Arsenal

When will Corey get back? :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

unless somehow we knock down threes left and right and get stops
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, Carter limping is beating the piss out of us.



Beating the piss? 
I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> Carter hits 80-92 . . is it safe to say game?



I think it's been safe to say that for a while now. Nothing is clicking tonight at all. Just an ugly.. Ugly... Game..


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> Carter hits 80-92 . . is it safe to say game?


Yep ... it's safe to say ... GAME OVER ... Good game Nets.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Beating the piss?
> I haven't heard that one.



Well, you cant say it in that context Weasel.. You got to say beating the piss out of us... As in the force of destruction Vince is raging against us is resulting in us pissing our pants.


:biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy hits his FT's 82-94


----------



## Dynasty Raider

This may or may not have anything to do with tonight's game, BUT ... OUR GUYS NEED TO STOP READING THEIR OWN PRESS ... at least for now.

Also ... Livingston's stamina is still not 100%

Brand has not fully recovered from the flu

AND NJ was simply running us off the floor. We tried to play their game.


----------



## qross1fan

VC missess . . . . Livingston pushes it . . . and ball is turned over . .RJ shooting two


----------



## Darth Bryant

IS anyone else slightly afraid that everytime you see Livingston get hit durning the game he is going to get hurt and go out for a few more months.. I hate to say its in the back of my mind every time he goes to the hole.


----------



## qross1fan

Jefferson hits the first and second 82-95


Clips had this game, just couldn't execute


----------



## Weasel

I think it is time to bench Kaman for motivation purposes.


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty misses a three, put Korolev in @ least


----------



## qross1fan

Krstic misses the first, and hits the second 82-97

KOROLEV IS IN!


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> McCarty misses a three, put Korolev in @ least



You get your wish.


----------



## air_nitta

well that is just an average game.


----------



## qross1fan

And I predicted Krstic would make his second before he did . . . Korolev misses . . . .


----------



## qross1fan

giv eit to korolev . . .


----------



## qross1fan

damnit Ewing give it to friggin Korolev, don't turn it over :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston hits one of two worthless ft's 83-99


----------



## qross1fan

give it to Koro! . . . . . . . 

Singleton with a JAM! 85-99


----------



## Weasel

YES! The game is over.


----------



## Darth Bryant

You dont dunk it on the last play nearly down by 20...... You have to earn something like that.


----------



## qross1fan

lost all my damn UCash PTs on this game, gotta go back to work and get em right back haha. 

Clippers just could not execute to save there lives


----------



## air_nitta

What happened. What a terrible game. Brand was on fire early on! He obviously just peaked. Well this should put the artest rumours to rest, we need corey for his offense more than ever. He is the spark we dont have at the moment.


----------



## yamaneko

No energy tonight it seemed. As if they only got a couple of hours sleep or something.

Poor decisions by everyone. Stupid turnovers. Poor help on defense. Nets won this game fair and square. Of course, the scor emight have been closer had maggette played, but if he played with the energy of everyone else tonight, he wouldnt have made much of a difference. 

Brands shot looked off most of the night...they didnt get him many looks close to the basket. Wilcox reverted to his old self. Kaman never got into it. Mccarty was ok, although he passed up a lot of open jump shots for this strange drives which hes not good at. 

Ewing had a couple nice plays. Livingston up and down. Got scared when he hit the floor hard. 

Singleton had a nice dunk in garbage time that the crwod booed. 

Dont know what was up with the clippers. After brands first two buckets, they just seemed to flatline the rest of the game. 

Clippers should be out of first soon with the play of late. Since theyre in first we seem to forget that theyve lost 4 out of 5 unless im mistaken. Theyre going to find them getting passed up by the suns and warriors soon.


----------



## Aphasia

The Show sorely misses Corey, not just because he is their most dynamic scorer but more importantly he is the best on the team at creating space for his teammates. The gods know Corey needs to become a better passer off his drives but he is their second best post entry passer, only second to Shaun, he's been really good at that for years, just watch his entry passes when he comes back. 

We all know how fast and strong he is and how much better the team is when he's on the break but it is his motion within their sets that they miss the most. He opens the offense up and everyone else gets better looks because of it, especially EB. Of course Corey has some obvious flaws to his game but the things he does well really help this team and have for years. This is why all the trade Corey talk bothers me, I just don't think people fully appreciate his contribution to the flow of this team. If they ever do pull off a substantial trade I hope it's to bring someone in to play alongside Corey, not in place of him. 

By the way Weezy has only had what, three good games this year? I mean this seriously, Kaman needs to go back on his ADHD medication, even he thinks about its benefit from time to time. They just can't afford to have the Chris' not show up and at times really hurt the squad.

God help the League once Shaun becomes offensively aggressive, he is the truth. It would be nice if Korolev wasn't 18, still learning the NBA game and being confounded by its speed and strength. He just looks like a player to me, fluid and aware. Mike needs to get James minutes with Shaun, I think they'd play well off one another. He can finish like Weezy yet he makes his free throws. 

And finally, EB will be back to his MVP form real soon. Sorry for the long post, I'm catching up.


----------



## arenas809

I might be in the minority, but I think Ross plays way too much.


----------



## yamaneko

Ross for sure plays too much, but who is dunleavvy going to put in with maggs out? I think hes trying to cut back on mobley's and cassells minutes, but unless you prefer ewing out there more, i think hes got to play ross until maggs comes back. He doesnt want livingston nor cassel to be on the court together THAT much, because that takes away their main advantage of being the ball handler.


----------



## qross1fan

from what i saw from Daniel, I won't mind him out there, he seems so calm and cool on the court and he's a ROOKIE! Shows you how good Duke truly is


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, imagine if we would have gotten duhon instead of chalmers last year.


----------



## qross1fan

Playoffs, I mean with Duhon running the game would have been much better then Brunson. I love Duke kids, Coach K is probably the only one who can pursue his players to stay for there 3rd/4th seasons, as most of them enter the draft while they are too raw(Marvin Williams this year). Ugh I still can't stop thinking about takign Chalmers over Duhon, I'm glad we went with Daniel this year, unless Salim was avail


----------



## sertorius

Wasn't Trevor Ariza available too at the time the Clippers took Chalmers? That was a wasted pick huh?


----------

